# Engine dyno results RB26DETT.



## leffan (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi everybody.
My name is Leif and i am from Sweden.
I do not wright much on this site,but read quite much.
So i thought i can share some of my experience to you,cos i learned quiet alot from you acctualy.

It all start with a meltdown piston in my R33GTR.

So i had to updated a (little)bit;
My RB26 have forged internal and ported and updated cylinderhead and cams and so on.
The goal is to have as close as Mines register/response as possible.
And i am more than satisfied with the results.

I ask my friends at Linköpings Motorsport to help me build the machine togheter with myself.
And after much work and many thinking the engine was ready to go to enginedyno.

I contacted my friend Kenneth Andersson at Motortjänst in Stockholm to map the engine for me.
Cos i know he is one of the best in Sweden (no doubt).
www.motortjänst.com

I will use the car for track and street and wanted a useable register and as much response as possible,and as close as 700hp as i could.

I start with a pair of GT2860R-10
When he start the engine it only made 420hp at 0,95 bar.
And after some camadjusting and mapping they produce good HP!!..470Hp at 0.76 bar.
But we stop there. because this was not what i want cos it made much surching problem and was not responding much before 4500-5000rpm.

I sold them and bought the GT2860R-5 as many of you also have.
Great!! now i had the register i wanted.
We start to make some boost and got 530hp at 1 bar.
When we reached 1,2 bar the spark was to weak,so i got some splitfire coils mounted and then the problem was solved.
All the time the AEM ecu made big problem to control the boost and dutycycle.
We got tired of it and mounted a HKS EVC 6 wich responded great and we could control the dutycycle with the TPS/RPM.

Next stop for the engine was at 1,5bar.
My 2,5" *2 frontpipes i built for the engine dyno gave to much backpressure.
And i went up to Stockholm to built 3" *2 and then we go again...
Now the engine response was much better and the power was more.
I wanted the make 1,7 bar boost,but unfortunatly the engine give less power at 1,7 bar then 1,6 bar.
So we realized that we reached the end for what the setup of the engine was made for.
But the final results was really satisfied for me.
Now i have an RB26DETT that have incredible response and give 1bar boost allready at 3500rpm.
It pulls all the way to 8600rpm where we choose to place the RPM limiter.
It makes 630Nm and 670hp at the final boost at 1,6bar.


Here is a movie from the enginedyno:
http://www.motortjanst.com/Filmer.htm

Thanks to Kenneth Andersson at Motortjänst.
My friends at Linköpings Motorsport and Skylinemecken for much support.


----------



## dc2mike (Apr 17, 2008)

hi leffan!
nice with 670hp!

acctually i could write in swedish, im from helsingborg but then the englishmen dont understand what where saying=)

och så skoj ska vi ju inte ha det hehe

I acctually thought of buying the GT2860R-10
and run on my engine, but that respons isnt so good, could go for a big singel and have more power and that respons.

im planning to run at least 800hp this summer, drove with twin apexi ax53b60´s last summer, great turbos, ran a 10,97 212km/h with them so must have been around 6-700hp
(32gtr at 1460 kg with me in it, 80kg pure belgianblue)

guess its hard to find a twin setup that can produce 800hp or over that with somekind of good respons.


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Nice results there mate. :thumbsup:
Nice bit of heat generated too!


----------



## Bramstedt (Mar 20, 2008)

Riktigt fina siffror det där! Stort grattis!

Congrats! very nice!


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Well done.


----------



## n boost (Jun 13, 2008)

Good result's and well done, nice to see that sort of power from gt2860/5's.


----------



## leffan (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks for all nice words
I wish for summer...hehe


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I feel like I'm making similar power, but I do have to dyno confirm it. I am definitely, by other performance yardsticks, well over 600bhp with -5 turbos. Optimized and getting them to flow max air at 1.7 bar is where they want to be, there's a lot of power to be had. I realize now that 2 bars was a little too much, even with the toluene and whatnot.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Great stuff mate and well done. It's great to see an RB26 on a engine dyno.


----------



## leffan (Nov 4, 2006)

kismetcapitan said:


> I feel like I'm making similar power, but I do have to dyno confirm it. I am definitely, by other performance yardsticks, well over 600bhp with -5 turbos. Optimized and getting them to flow max air at 1.7 bar is where they want to be, there's a lot of power to be had. I realize now that 2 bars was a little too much, even with the toluene and whatnot.


Yes.my hp was less with 1,7bar then 1,6bar.
Maybe you have different cams then me.
I have 260/252.
And we have been mapping in with Shell V-power.


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice results. I can't wait to have mine mapped... Lot's of people have been getting pretty good results with the GT2860R-5. 

Do you know what WHP your results translate to?


----------



## leffan (Nov 4, 2006)

DarkChild said:


> Nice results. I can't wait to have mine mapped... Lot's of people have been getting pretty good results with the GT2860R-5.
> 
> Do you know what WHP your results translate to?


I´m not 100% sure,but i think you will loose around 15%.


----------



## godzilla-1 (Jan 11, 2007)

*hi*

what was your final torque figure my friend


----------



## leffan (Nov 4, 2006)

godzilla-1 said:


> what was your final torque figure my friend


The final results was 630NM and 670HP at 1,6 bar boost.
We tried at 1,7 bar boost,but that give less HP.

I have dynoseheet,but i cannot get it uploaded in the forum


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

630Nm is about 465lbft. Is that a little low for 1.6bar or am I talking crap again?


----------



## leffan (Nov 4, 2006)

R33_GTS-t said:


> 630Nm is about 465lbft. Is that a little low for 1.6bar or am I talking crap again?


Sorry,,but yes i really think you talk crap.
Or.maybe other people have another oppinion?


----------



## Pete G (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi all
I'm fairly new on here and have had my R33 GTR for for 4 months which had an HKS Hi-Power exhaust and HKS induction kit when I got it. I put it in for an oil & filter change so had a decat pipe put in and a dyno run which gave 277.3 at the wheels and 360.9 at the engine.
The wheel BHP I can understand,- but how does it come up with an engine BHP and should there be that much difference?
500+ horses seems a long way off at the moment, but a remap is imminent!


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

A rolling road can only measure power at the wheels, the flywheel figure is a bit of a guess, either based on coastdown to try and calculate power loss from flywheel to wheels or a percentage is added, normally around around 18 - 22% for GTR's.

Cheers,


----------



## 260Z (Jun 2, 2008)

leffan said:


> Sorry,,but yes i really think you talk crap.
> Or.maybe other people have another oppinion?


630Nm at which rpm?


----------



## leffan (Nov 4, 2006)

260Z said:


> 630Nm at which rpm?



630NM at 6300RPM


----------



## 260Z (Jun 2, 2008)

leffan said:


> 630NM at 6300RPM




That´s nice :thumbsup:


----------



## godzilla-1 (Jan 11, 2007)

*hi again*

there are a couple of ways to get the torque up a bit more 
do you have stainless exhaust manifolds and have you had any head work done as when done correctly you can definately gain another 35-40 pounds of torque


----------



## Pete G (Aug 18, 2008)

markM3 said:


> A rolling road can only measure power at the wheels, the flywheel figure is a bit of a guess, either based on coastdown to try and calculate power loss from flywheel to wheels or a percentage is added, normally around around 18 - 22% for GTR's.
> 
> Cheers,


Hi MarkM3
So if 20% is an average loss and the wheel BHP is the accurate one, then maybe my engine figure is optimistic and is probably nearer 340,- I thought a 60BHP gain (from a stock 300?) was unlikely just changing exhaust, induction and a decat pipe,- they are really basic mods before changing the ecu and a remap.
So, if you start with a stock R33 GTR with 300, the 3 mods mentioned + ecu and remap would cost close to £2k to get to about 400? 
What does the next 100BHP cost?


----------



## StretchGSK (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks for sharing leffan.
This may help to put to rest the Kw/Hp losses from engine to tyres.

Please would you post some rolling road dyno results when you have the engine back in the car?


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I think to get more power you would need to look at steel turbos for more boost, then your injectors & afm's will need upgrading.

Cheers,


----------



## leffan (Nov 4, 2006)

godzilla-1 said:


> there are a couple of ways to get the torque up a bit more
> do you have stainless exhaust manifolds and have you had any head work done as when done correctly you can definately gain another 35-40 pounds of torque



Yes i have Tomei stainless exhaust manifolds(coated and wrapped).
The cylinderhead is ported and polished(by me)..


----------



## leffan (Nov 4, 2006)

markM3 said:


> I think to get more power you would need to look at steel turbos for more boost, then your injectors & afm's will need upgrading.
> 
> Cheers,



You don´t talk about my engine i guess?


----------



## leffan (Nov 4, 2006)

StretchGSK said:


> Thanks for sharing leffan.
> This may help to put to rest the Kw/Hp losses from engine to tyres.
> 
> Please would you post some rolling road dyno results when you have the engine back in the car?



If i will get stopped by a rolling dyno somewhere,OK i will make a pull for you to see the losses.
For myself i´m really not interested ,though i already have the exact figures.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sorry Leffan, my reply was directed to PeteG

Cheers,


----------



## leffan (Nov 4, 2006)

markM3 said:


> Sorry Leffan, my reply was directed to PeteG
> 
> Cheers,


No problem..i guessed so


----------



## Dave270r (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice figures from those turbos - thats what I'm buying for mine.

Are you using standard cams?


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

not from what it says in the first post i wouldnt have thought, what cams he has who knows.

without cams it would have been difficult to get those figures at i would have thought. standard cams are poo to put it simply!


----------



## leffan (Nov 4, 2006)

G40tee said:


> not from what it says in the first post i wouldnt have thought, what cams he has who knows.
> 
> without cams it would have been difficult to get those figures at i would have thought. standard cams are poo to put it simply!



Answer to both your wonderings is 260/252


----------



## jasaircraft (Feb 15, 2009)

what other cams setup is there that could make more power/torque?
Any other ways to get the rb26 to 700whp with the 5's?( that is not meth, water, toluene etc related)


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

leffan made 670hp at the fly...

i dont reckon -5s will make 700whp unless turbo insides are changed

even with -10s, 700whp is at the limit


----------

